# Investigating Cars - Looking at Auti Turbos, performance sedan?



## Mysticle31 (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm been researching cars for a couple months now, and Audi Turbos are higher up on my list. Obviously, I'm shopping my condition and not by model, however one has to know what models to look for. I wouldn’t want a Pontiac Sunfire in excellent condition. Ideally in whatever I get, I would love to see low 14s to mid 13s, and a decent handler, with a stick, and good practicality. I'm short, so larger 2-doors suck. Those in the car lounge have seen my strange posts recently
Just a little history:
I'm interested in late 80s early 90s performance/sport cars. Nothing too old, as they usually require alot of work. Nothing too new because they are more expensive initially, and I do like to tinker with my when the car is worth it (IE no working on a LTD with 100hp and 12mpg, that’s a pain). Buying an older performance orientated vehicle, I would just have to spend some money catching up on any maintenance and getting them running the way they should. Then it's bolt on time for fun!
I've done many engine swaps in my history. A MK2 VW Jetta with a VR6, MX6 with KL-ZE, Festiva with a B6T (1.6L Turbo), Ranchero with a 460, and I've helped several people do Hondas (B16, B18). I'm sick and tired of doing swaps to get a quick fun car, and would like to try another route. First, swaps are alot of work. Second, they have the smog police in California to deal with. Third, of all I was unable to keep AC on any of them. Plus OEM has a certain quality, they spend alot of money to make everything fit right. That being said, I don't want to go hog wild with mods either. I’m limiting myself to bolt ons, chips, intake work, exhaust work, maybe cams if good for daily..etc.
Forced induction cars place high on my list due to the ease of gaining extra power. There are some quick N/A cars on my list too, like the Taurus SHO, and Nissan Maxima SE. These pretty much have a mid 14 second cap without really digging into the engine, but are perhaps more drivable in daily situations than a turbo.
I’m not really interested in Mustangs and Camaros as they usually command a higher initial price if in good shape, 2-door, and I’m partial to a sleeper/super-sleepers. Too bad V8 sedans exceed my 3500lb weight limit, and are all automatic.
To the point:
I've been around long enough to know that the 91 Turbo Quats are the holy grail, and I have not found one. I have found a 1987 10V Turbo. Can much be done to them besides the wastegate spring and chip (225HP)? I drove it and it drives like an audi, really. How did they get a 5 cyl so smooth? Well, crappy idle..


----------



## VariAvant (Jul 12, 2007)

If I were you, I'd just wait it out and find a '91. It'd be sooo worth it.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

there's a nice one for sale in the classifieds. Little snides posted it for his bro jason. I spoke to him about the car before buying one locally. It looks nice, and JAson knows about the car. He's looking for an enthusiast to sell it to. That is, if he hasn't already found one...

That said, I traded a 1986 5000cstq on the 91 200. the 5000 is a very nice car, and I'd say it falls into the super sleeper category. beyond the chip/spring combo, it gets expensive to mod. Turbo upgrade, intercooler up grade, headers, exhaust, none of it will cost much less than a grand per mod, except the intercooler, that is. 
I was suprised at how quiet the turbo was on the 5000....not so w/ the 200 when you get on it, that baby screams.


_Modified by roortoob at 6:53 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Make sure you check audifans.com regularly. If you do, you'll find there's no shortage of 91 200tqs available, so long as you're willing to travel.


----------

